# my brand new 695 aérolight/Di2



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

brand new, just built.
as it is, including the Reynolds KOM/Vittoria tubular, it weight 6.38 kg.
next week, it will have the ENVE/POWERTAP tubular wheel set, should be at around 6.6 kg all up.
too late to go on a ride now…. later on this week for sure!/Users/didiercarpentier/Desktop/aérolight 1.JPG/Users/didiercarpentier/Desktop/aérolight 2.JPG.jpg


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*first pic*

first pic, others are coming...


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*another pic*

the whole bike!


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

*my brand new 695 a&#233;rolight/Di2*

Nice indeed.. Been thinking about one myself. I have the normal 695.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*my new aérolight with final wheel set (enve/powertap)*

little heavier, too bad it is just raining today….


----------



## RedViola (Aug 15, 2012)

*Drools*

What size frame is that? Beautiful, though those cages are a little too busy for me.

Please, please, _please_ give us a full ride report when you get some miles on it. I'm especially curious about the brakes (power, modulation, setup/adjustment issues), the ride quality under hard pedaling, and the cornering at speed. What else have you owned/ridden and how would it compare?

My next frame is at least 12 months away, but it's going to be high-end and it's going to be pretty. The Aerolight is definitely on the list.

Thanks in advance, and enjoy your awesome new ride. I take it that by not riding it in the rain, you intend to baby this bike?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

greybicycle said:


> little heavier, too bad it is just raining today….



yeah but it look better w/ those


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*the ride and other...*

I have several bicycles:
a MOOTS RSL, campy super record with Lightweight Ventoux (6.250 kg).
that one is here for decades.
a 695 Mondrian, 2011, Di2 10 speed, mavic ultimate (6.6 kg).
a 595, 2008, super record, Mavic reflex/DT 240 tubular 24 mm Pavé, fenders equipped.
a BMC pro machine 2009, record/chorus 11 speed with DT tricon tubeless, fenders equipped.

all in size XS. 

Switzerland, where I live is amazing bicycle road network, both flat and hilly to mountains. weather varies and since I ride lot's, fenders are welcome especially during winter months.

BMC is located in Belgium where I go monthly. 695 Mondrian is for sale now, unless the price I expect can be reached.

THE AEROLIGHT RIDE: I only did a mere 5 km around the block and first impression is that it is indeed the same ride as the previous 695, close to perfect. braking…… gee the rear brake actually brake like a front one!
the front brake is better than expected smooth so far, I should go on a real ride tomorrow, I'll know better. Rain hasn't stopped in the last 36 hours here….

all in all, this bike is very complex to adjust the brake and if you look at it: the crankset, seat post, front brake, headset are LOOK standard, so you need professional help if problems occur....


----------

